# Good websites with info on getting in to Canada



## Janmac (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, 

Does anyone know any good website on how to go about getting in to Canada? I have typed it into Google obviously but just wondered if anyone has used any that are good? :confused2:

Thank you

Janice


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is a good site... tells us what you want to know and someone will pop up with the answer.

Maiden


----------



## Janmac (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Maiden, 

I have started another post asking for any advise, we are just desperate to do whatever we have to to get into Canada, any help would be fantastic.

Thanks x


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Try the CIC website. 

You will find it very informative and helpful and may even answer you other thread about how to get there without your job been on the list. 

Good luck


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

www.cic.gc.ca


----------



## Janmac (Jan 16, 2012)

Lianth2009 said:


> Try the CIC website.
> 
> You will find it very informative and helpful and may even answer you other thread about how to get there without your job been on the list.
> 
> Good luck





Thank you for your help


----------



## Janmac (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------

